# pups in Florida



## endlessaley (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi there,

Hubby and I are looking for a (preferably) female pup in Florida. We are in sarasota but willing to travel. We are in no rush, looking into purchasing sometime this year. We do prefer german working lines, but our main concern is health and temperament. We want a sound dog to join our family as a companion. I do have experience with GSDs since my father owned several and currently has one he imported from Poland. Absolutely beautiful, intelligent dog, but importing is way out of my price range. Is it possible to find a sound dog from a reputable breeder for under $1000? 

If anyone knows of a breeder in Florida in this price range please let me know..

Thanks


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

If you are looking for working lines in Florida, contact Betty with Little River she is also on this forum.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Since it looks like you are doing the right thing to find a great responsible breeder (http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html) alot of them don't breed many litters a year. This will give you more time to save up to maybe match up with the $1000+ cost.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

endlessaley said:


> . Is it possible to find a sound dog from a reputable breeder for under $1000?
> 
> If anyone knows of a breeder in Florida in this price range please let me know..
> 
> Thanks


I think you need to expect to pay more than that if you want a well bred dog. 
Good luck


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

I would say possible but not probable. Our pup is precisely as you described and was around $1500 which seems to be about the going rate around here. 

Keep in mind on top of the price of the pup, you will have vet expenses, I highly suggest some formal training with a trainer that has experience in Shepherds or working breeds in general. 

I've never been a huge advocate of formal training. We have owned shepherds for over 20+ years but signed up for some basic puppy classes and I'm so glad we did. It has helped with structure, motivation, etc. Of us more than the pup. We have also met like minded people and it also gave some socialization in a controlled environment. 

Ok, off my soap box


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we didn't have money to spend on a pup. we saved $25.00 to $100.00
a week untill we had enough for a well bred pup. you're going to need a 
few extra dollars for classes, toys, crate, bowls, bed or beds, shots, leash, 
collar, treats, food, etc.


----------



## endlessaley (Feb 4, 2014)

*thank you*

thank you for the replies. 

I do realize the expenses that come with dog ownership. I have had dogs my whole life and have 2 dogs currently. We can definitely pay more than $1000 but I wanted to know if it really is necessary for a pet/companion dog. I see such a range of prices for pups going up to 3K. I dont plan to show or breed, so just wanted to get an average cost of a regular healthy dog, since most breeders dont list prices on their websites.

I have seen the devastating effects of hip dysplasia and other diseases so I definitely want a reputable breeder. The search is incredibly overwhelming though, with so many breeders everywhere with such a wide range of dogs. ::Sigh:: got plenty of time though so want to do as much research as possible. The nearest kennel to me is Tropisch. They look like they have some beautiful dogs so might give them a visit. 
anyone else have any FLoridian breeders they would recommend please let me know! thank you


----------



## CleoPatrick (Feb 12, 2014)

I live in St. Augustine FL and where I train with my GSDICNDF, he breeds working line and import lines, he has been for over 25 years. He trains high end police dogs to service dogs. He just had a litter about 2 weeks ago. The older the pup is the higher his prices go up I think at 8 weeks it's 1,500. I highly recommend him. You have to call and make an appointment and such. My next puppy will 100 % be from him. Here is his website. http://www.icndf.com


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

check breeder references and _then_ look at price.

If you have dogs, you can imagine the vet bills just to make sure you have a healthy litter.

Add to that, titled dam and sire etc... and you can see why pup gets expensive before there's even a slither of profit for breeder.

cost the same to breed a pet as a 'show' dog.


----------



## CleoPatrick (Feb 12, 2014)

CleoPatrick said:


> I live in St. Augustine FL and where I train with my GSDICNDF, he breeds working line and import lines, he has been for over 25 years. He trains high end police dogs to service dogs. He just had a litter about 2 weeks ago. The older the pup is the higher his prices go up I think at 8 weeks it's 1,500. I highly recommend him. You have to call and make an appointment and such. My next puppy will 100 % be from him. Here is his website. http://www.icndf.com


My mistake his puppies at 8 weeks are 2,500 then as they age they go up to 4,500, He also never breeds dogs unless they have perfect hips.


----------



## endlessaley (Feb 4, 2014)

*right but,,,*



zyppi said:


> check breeder references and _then_ look at price.
> 
> If you have dogs, you can imagine the vet bills just to make sure you have a healthy litter.
> 
> ...



While I understand the importance of looking for a good breeder first, I think I would like to know if Im buying a puppy for $1500 or for $3000 before I invest a lot of time and research into a particular breeder. Dont take this the wrong way but $1500 is a HUGE difference to most people. If a more expensive dog means a healthier dog and less vet bills in the future, the I would understand, but it is not necessarily so, is it?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

No, it is not necessarily so. But if $1500 worries you, what would you do if your pup had a health issue or accident?
The amounts quickly add up. I highly recommend also looking for insurance.


----------



## endlessaley (Feb 4, 2014)

*true true*



Sunflowers said:


> No, it is not necessarily so. But if $1500 worries you, what would you do if your pup had a health issue or accident?
> The amounts quickly add up. I highly recommend also looking for insurance.


Its not that it worries me, im just saying its a large difference in cost, and obviously most people would want to pay less than more. i do own dogs and always have so i sure know how the costs can add up.  would much rather use the 1500 for those emergencies :-D. Maybe its just the super frugal part of me talking. haha. Good idea on the insurance though, I have always wondered about it. Any recomendations as to which company to use?


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

endlessaley said:


> Its not that it worries me, im just saying its a large difference in cost, and obviously most people would want to pay less than more. i do own dogs and always have so i sure know how the costs can add up.  would much rather use the 1500 for those emergencies :-D. Maybe its just the super frugal part of me talking. haha. Good idea on the insurance though, I have always wondered about it. Any recomendations as to which company to use?


I have PetPlan for Nikki and they have been great. If you search "Health Insurance" there are lots of posts on the issue. In this thread I posted how much they paid out so far for Nikki 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/398849-pet-insurance.html


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

endlessaley said:


> If a more expensive dog means a healthier dog and less vet bills in the future, the I would understand, but it is not necessarily so, is it?


Pups can be, as they say, a "crapshoot," but weigh the odds in your favor.

Proper vetting, the titling of parents and, to me, how the breeder handles the pups are important. Not a fan of large breeding kennels. 

Ask breeder about previous litters and where those pups are now. What are those pups doing? Ask for names of owners you can call.

Ask how involved the breeder is willing to be with you on advice and care.

A lot can talk a good game, but you want some examples.

My pups are German Showline but have been told that a good working line can be had for $1500 and up. Maybe a few who have them can chime in.

Best of luck1


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neko said:


> If you are looking for working lines in Florida, contact Betty with Little River she is also on this forum.


Blaze is from her I litter and is wonderful- great worker and great companion. I would definitely reach out to her!  [email protected]


----------



## endlessaley (Feb 4, 2014)

*Betty*

thanks guys i pmed betty and see what she has planned. I also came across van der oher tanner in GA across these boards. anyone have experience with them? I cant tell from the site if they are german or american show lines..? their dogs are beautiful though


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I agree Betty little river canine


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pete026 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is the way I look at it:
Pick a number. $2000 divided by 10 years is $200 a year. That's about $16 a month. You're going to spend close to if not more than that on food, training and vet bill expenses. It's worth it to me to spend more upfront and not have regrets later.

FWIW


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I agree with pete026, the price of the pup is just the beginning. 

the vet bills, accidents, food and care is where it all builds up + sometimes people do "save up" on the cost of the puppy, but end up paying way more down the line for health issues. 

The longer I own a gsd the more I am understanding what reputable breeders put into their dogs and how much energy, money, love and passion it takes.


----------

